# Is Acrylic just plexiglass?



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Yes. Plexiglass is a trademark name. It's used generically like Styrofoam, Popsicle and Kleenex. All of which have pretty much lost their copyright due to their generic use for _any _brand of the same product.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

So where can someone find thick plexiglass like 1/2 inch, 3/4 to 1" ?

I've called Home Depot and they said they only had like 1/4 inch


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Menards


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

danielratti said:


> Menards


I'm in Arizona.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

most glass shops.try the phone book,look under plastics.
http://www.yellowpages.com/Phoenix-AZ/P ... ms=plastic


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Isn't there menards out there? I thought they were all over


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks fishwolfe,

danielratti, no looks like just midwest according to their website. That would be helpful if I was still in Michigan.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i know right casue i was there like 2 weeks ago and they had black even they were 4'x3' i beleave.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Plexiglass is a brand name for Acrylic, Lexan is another brand name that pops up from time to time, it's important to realize that Lexan is not Acrylic though, it is a Polycarbonate which is an entirely different plastic. I've seen hardware stores sell either one so be careful which you purchase if you have a specific project in mind. I don't believe Polycarbonate can be solvent welded like Acrylic is, at least not with the same glue.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kornphlake: I think anyone with common sense would know Polycarb from acrylic by the price. Both are very expensive for one, but one would be astronomical and I have not seen poly carb over 3/8" thick. I can't for the life of me think of any application why you'd want anything over 1/4" polycarb.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't use common sense and experiance so interchangeably. I've been in a few hardware stores that only carry Lexan for whatever reason, while interchangable with acrylic for most home and garden applications there is a distinct difference between the two. If it's all that is on the shelf at your hardware store you may not realize one is more expensive than the other. FWIW I was able to quickly find a 48"x48" sheet of 1/4" acrylic for about $190, a sheet of polycarbonate the same size was only $10 more. Not necessarily an astronomical difference. The vendor I found these materials at isn't known for having the most competitive prices, but they should be good enough for illustrative purposes.

PC is available in sheets as thick as 2", although not at a hardware store, it may be available in thicker sheets but I'd have to make some phone calls to be sure. A 4'x8' sheet in that thickness costs $7700, for that price you better know what to do with it before placing an order, and yes there are applications that require it.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

polycarb can be welded, I think using the same weldon. Someone may varify.


----------

